# dead fish



## wrasser (May 3, 2011)

i have a 75 gal. saltwater reef tank and it seems when i introduce a new fish in about 2 weeks one dies. what gives? i have a maroon clown,six line wrasse and a deased bi-color blenny. my water parameters are fine. my corals are always blooming fine. it seems i just can't keep fish alive. why is that?every 2 wks i do a 10% water change and keep up with the water evaporation and top it off when need be. i am baffled


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Mabey weekly water chnage.


----------



## wrasser (May 3, 2011)

*fish dead*



Guppie luver said:


> Mabey weekly water chnage.


will try. thanks


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya sorry I haven't had a saltwater before so maby I will help.


----------

